# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  Videos de fragmentações/mudas

## Julio Macieira

Como tirar mudas de Xênia - 3.22Mb 
Como tirar mudas de Capnella - 2.98Mb 
Como tirar mudas de Leather - 3.97Mb 
Como tirar mudas de SPS (acrópora, montípora, etc...) - 2.91Mb 
Como colar mudas debaixo d'água - 1.53Mb

Estes videos podem ser vizualizados em: http://www.garf.org/

----------

